# px4 storm subcompact



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any pull with a beretta REP of Dealer? I am sick of wating... lol if at the least does anyone have any insider info of when thay will come out? I know they say this month but... when. lol can you tell i have no patience?


DEREK


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Several guns take longer to come out than planned... Gotta be patient. At this point, I'd bet that it will pop up at the Shot Show, and then be released afterwards


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

bigblock10 said:


> i have no patience


I'm with ya on this one.. I've been waiting for the subcompact for a long time. They kept on pushing back the date, so I don't know what to believe anymore. :smt022


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i would really like to see the new sub in person myself,i am very interested in the 9mm, i really liked what i have read about it so far.


----------



## Sherpa (Sep 4, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are going to be MA compliant. I have almost made up my mind to buy an M&P compact or a P99 compact until I saw this. I would feel more comfortable with an external safety.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I called up a gun shop close to me, and they have the PX4 Subcompact. If it feels good, I am going to pick one up tom......

Regardless, I will have something new tom. YEAYYYYY :-D


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I LIED!!!!

Well kinda, so yeaterday I called the gunshop. Spoke with thier LE dealer. 

She said they had the PX4 SC available. 

So today I go in, and nope they sure don't.

I held the S&W M&P compact, and almost bought the .40

Then a light came from the heavens, and I picked up the PX4 storm type F, with Trijicon night sights. So here I sit snap caps in magazine and chamber playing with the newest member of my family.


Jake


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Obviously no one's come up with pictures yet, but I'm curious to know if there is a spec sheet floating around somewhere on this gun. I'm especially interested in the width, barrel length and capacity. I'm wondering if this is going to be along the lines of the XDSC/Glock 26/M&PSC etc. or maybe closer to a pocket gun like the Kahr PM9.

I'd like to see a Beretta pocket gun in 9mm.


----------



## BAB 78 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Obviously no one's come up with pictures yet, but I'm curious to know if there is a spec sheet floating around somewhere on this gun. I'm especially interested in the width, barrel length and capacity. I'm wondering if this is going to be along the lines of the XDSC/Glock 26/M&PSC etc. or maybe closer to a pocket gun like the Kahr PM9.
> 
> I'd like to see a Beretta pocket gun in 9mm.


Here is a link to a review that Guns&Ammon.com did on the Beretta Storm Subcompact. There are a couple pictures and I think it answers just about all your questions. I've been waiting for this gun to come out for a couple weeks now myself. I called Beretta the other day and their customer service rep. told me the gun is set to be released in March/April.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/berettapx4_070207/


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BAB 78 said:


> Here is a link to a review that Guns&Ammon.com did on the Beretta Storm Subcompact. There are a couple pictures and I think it answers just about all your questions. I've been waiting for this gun to come out for a couple weeks now myself. I called Beretta the other day and their customer service rep. told me the gun is set to be released in March/April.
> 
> http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ga_handguns/berettapx4_070207/


Interesting...thanks for the link!

-Jeff-


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

There's some information here:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=23995

Though, some of it is very old so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the links guys. Not as small as I'd hoped, but I sure wouldn't buy a sub-compact from Springfield, Glock or S&W until I at least got to hold this Beretta in my hand.

I would love to see a Beretta pocket gun in 9mm ala the Kahr or Keltec.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

so they are available in two calibers, 9mm with 13 round magazine capacity and .40 S&W with 10 round magazine capacity, the Px4 Storm Sub-Compact will be available in all the traditional configurations (F, G, C, D actions)

Anyone know what these configs are??

here is a look at the cute little one

What are your thoughts on the stainless steel barrel???

Looks hard to grip.


----------

